# harmony 650



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

PSB imagine C center
energy 2.1 bookshelf loudspeaker
minx 322 sub woofer
Boston Acoustics RS334 tower speakers
Boston Acoustics VRX rears or surround 
Marantz SR5010 av receiver
sony kbl-40-xbr6
pvr motorola dct-3400

i just finished hooking all my stereo equipment
there are a few glitchs

i programmed the my harmony 650 to the play tv mode and watch a movie mode

i no my tv is a little old but when i use the watch tv or watch a movie mode
9 out 10 times i use this feature the tv does not recognize the audio sound from the receiver 
(i can not believe the tv turns on faster than receiver and or the pvr) in time and changes the audio output to the tv speakers instead of the stereo system this is very frustrating. because one of the reasons i bought the universal remote is my tvs remote is failing. so it is hard to change the tv back to external audio source

i have been doing it by turning off the receiver then turning it back on. this works most of the time but not all of the time

the other reason i bought the harmony remote is i work of town a lot and my wife is not a lover of multiple remotes

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hello geo22!

I don't think this problem is being caused by your remote. Page 44 of the user manual shows your TV has a setting to disable its own speakers and enable an external sound system. Is your receiver connected to your receiver, or directly to the TV? What kind of connection: HDMI, coax, etc.?


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

geo22 said:


> PSB imagine C center
> energy 2.1 bookshelf loudspeaker
> minx 322 sub woofer
> Boston Acoustics RS334 tower speakers
> ...


my tv pvr and blu ray all connect to the marantz receiver 
with hdmi cables


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Okay, so far so good! You connected AVR OUTPUT to TV INPUT using HDMI cable, correct? Only one cable to TV, correct?

Does the problem go away when you follow the instructions on page 44 of the manual? Try setting SPEAKERS to to AUDIO SYSTEM. Then try setting AUDIO OUT to FIXED and VARIABLE. Trying both combinations would look like this: 

1: SPEAKERS = AUDIO_SYSTEM; AUDIO_OUT = FIXED
2: SPEAKERS = AUDIO_SYSTEM; AUDIO_OUT = VARIABLE


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

geo22 said:


> my tv pvr and blu ray all connect to the marantz receiver
> with hdmi cables


i will try this as soon as i get home thank you


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

geo22 said:


> i will try this as soon as i get home thank you


hi i am home now
i followed your directions works great
thank you


----------

